

Addition on Turing Machines (2013) - michaelsbradley
http://jeapostrophe.github.io/2013-10-29-tmadd-post.html

======
formalsystem
Neat article! But one point: Turing machines aren't exactly what modern
computers are based on so that's why you won't see many attempts at solving
problems using Turing Machines. Computers are based on the RAM model of
computation which can be shown to be equivalent to Turing Machines.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-
access_machine#Turing_eq...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-
access_machine#Turing_equivalence_of_the_RAM_with_indirection)

Brainfuck is essentially a Turing Machine based programming language but I
doubt useful problems will be solved in practice by rethinking problems in
terms of Turing Machines.

~~~
michaelsbradley
Fair enough re: practicality, but I think the point of the blog post is to
explore the idea of Turing Machines by thinking about how they can be
implemented and programmed, which is a good way to explore the science of
computation.

